# 3K3Y: iSOTools And Disk Ripping Guides Released



## mon0 (Aug 31, 2013)

*Team 3k3y released new guides for iSOTools (Ripper App) and disk ripping. iSOTools is the most*
*powerful and versatile software for creating PS3 isos. The guides can be downloaded from their site. *



> Please note that iSOTools (what we have referred to as "the Ripper App") is the most powerful and versatile software for PS3 ISO creation, regeneration, encrypting and decrypting available. It is also the only tool that can create or regenerate a 'proper' PS3 ISO (think ABGX for Xbox 360). The Ripp3r hardware is only required for creating ISO images from original game disks. While using IRD files for rebuilding ISOs is not required it is highly recommended as the resulting ISO will be much harder for Big Brother to spot!


 
Download (external)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SOURCE:* http://nforush.net/forum/ps3-news-and-information/3k3y-isotools-and-disk-ripping-guides-released/


----------

